# A Trip To Mexico



## merlin (Feb 10, 2018)

[FONT=Open Sans, Arial, sans-serif]We recently spent three weeks driving around the Yucatan peninsula in Mexico, plus a flight to Mexico City and back while we were there, the whole experience was very enjoyable and one of the best trips we have been on.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Our favourite city by far was Merida, full of art and culture and very friendly locals, we stayed in a beautiful old colonial house, whose owner was born in the same street and loved the area.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]We were there 4 days and went out to a local performance of historical drama, and dancing each night, there always seems to be a festival going on here evidently.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Here are a few videos of the evenings, were we fortunate in getting front seats, everything is free here, WiFi all over and power sockets in the streets to charge your gadgets. [/FONT]


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks for the videos, Merlin.  I'm glad you liked Mexico.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2018)

I enjoyed them all!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm glad you had a nice trip Merlin, thanks for sharing the videos with us!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

Did you eat wonderful food while you were there? One of our syndicated cooking shows is a woman from Mexico who recently returned from there and has been teaching us to cook Yucatan food.


----------

